# Help please. Autosleeper Duetto hot water problem



## SHADOW12 (Jul 3, 2010)

can any assist me with explanning how the hot water system works on this model , it is a 2004 model thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Shadow

I've moved this to the AutoSleeper forum for a better response. 

Somebody will know, but if not you could ring the A/S service Centre tomorrow. They are very helpful and will sort it out for you very quickly.

Dave 

Edit. Apologies - forgot to add the contact details. 

01386 853511

http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/Customer-Service/Servicing


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Please don't keep repeating the same post - it causes all sorts of problems and confusion.

If you are desperate for a response and want to bring this thread back to the top you can "bump" it with a follow up post here.

Not too often though please! :wink:  

It's in the best forum now I've moved it for you and made the title a bit more explicit. Good luck.  

Zeb
Mods Team


----------

